# Need a powered usb hub for around 1k



## Chetan1991 (Jul 1, 2015)

Need a powered small USB hub for 1k or less. It would be great if it supports USB 3. 

I once found one from Circle going for 1k but a review said speeds don't exceed 55 MBps so not sure how good it is.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 1, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Need a powered small USB hub for 1k or less. It would be great if it supports USB 3.
> 
> I once found one from Circle going for 1k but a review said speeds don't exceed 55 MBps so not sure how good it is.



Transcend Information Super Speed USB 3.0 4-Port Hub (TS-HUB2K) -1090.


Link:Transcend Information Super Speed USB 3.0 4-Port Hub: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thats not a powered hub. Powered hubs provide extra power to usb devices via a wall adapter.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 1, 2015)

Belkin 4 Port Desktop - Drumstick F4U040SA USB Torch Price in India - Buy Belkin 4 Port Desktop - Drumstick F4U040SA USB Torch online at Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Thats not a powered hub. Powered hubs provide extra power to usb devices via a wall adapter.



BLACK LEOPARD USB HUB 3.0 (HUB 3.0 - - )


----------

